# Rage Tail Craw



## Waterwings (May 15, 2008)

Stopped in Walmart this evening to get some windshield washer fluid then went over to the fishing dept. Picked up a pack of the Strike King Rage Tail Craws. Now all I need is achance to try them out. Color: Summer Craw. # in pkg: 7







Looking at my labeling in the pic, I might have mis-labeled the top/bottom of the lure


----------



## Nickk (May 15, 2008)

Those look like they'd have great action with those meaty claws. I'm a big fan of soft plastic craws, I like the Zoom Speed Craws alot.


----------



## Waterwings (May 16, 2008)

Hopefully, I'll be able to test them after work today, but the sky is not looking too friendly at the moment :shock:


----------



## kentuckybassman (May 16, 2008)

Hey WW,do they have any copper colored ones? Those look pretty good that you had and I bet the copper ones would work good too.


----------



## Waterwings (May 17, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> Hey WW,do they have any copper colored ones? Those look pretty good that you had and I bet the copper ones would work good too.



Only ones I saw are the color I bought. I may take another look when I go back to Walmart again. Their shelves were kinda messed-up (different brands/styles hanging on the same peghook), and it was frustrating to look for stuff, but I'll look again.


----------



## Cubman (May 18, 2008)

I got a pack of these the other day from a friend, and was wondering, how do you rig them? Please excuse my ignorance, I only started seriously fishing about a year ago.


----------



## Nickk (May 18, 2008)

I would Texas rig them with a 3/0 EWG hook and a weight from 1/4-1/2 oz(tungsten preferably)


----------



## kentuckybassman (May 21, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> kentuckybassman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey WW,do they have any copper colored ones? Those look pretty good that you had and I bet the copper ones would work good too.
> ...


I went ahead and ordered some from LBF (landbigfish) so hopefully they will be here in a couple of days.
It seems like the stuff I like to use the most,WalMart likes to get rid of it. :?


----------



## Waterwings (May 21, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > kentuckybassman said:
> ...



Ain't that the truth. Our only choice in this little town is Walmart, and they're pretty lacking in the fishing dept imo, unless you're looking for catfishing stuff.


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2008)

Nickk said:


> I would Texas rig them with a 3/0 EWG hook and a weight from 1/4-1/2 oz(tungsten preferably)




Thats the way I would do it too Cubman!


----------



## Waterwings (May 22, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > I would Texas rig them with a 3/0 EWG hook and a weight from 1/4-1/2 oz(tungsten preferably)
> ...




They t-rig well on a 3/0 EWG hook. 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (May 22, 2008)

Hey WW I picked up the rage tail shad today, smoke and pearl, I plan on using them weightless and a no: 5 hook.

going out tomorrow morning :wink:


----------



## ky_madman (May 22, 2008)

I've got two different colors of those too. Texas rig if fishing heavy cover. Drop shot or Carolina rig if fishing more open cover/bottom....hope you don't read this until after the tournament is over


----------

